# Duda motores en seguidor de linea basico



## xOzkar (Nov 4, 2011)

Buenos dias/tardes/noches, soy estudiante de Ing. en Mecatronica, tengo un proyecto de un carrito seguidor de lineas el cual es mi primer proyecto, encontre un circuito totalmente analogico en internet (http://gothghost.tumblr.com/post/242183064/robot-seguidor-de-lineas) el cual e armado y esta totalmente funcional al simular los motores con leds estos se apagan/prenden de acuerdo al sensor, el unico problema que tengo es que al conectar el motor (al parecer de 9v) (lo saque de un carrito RC que tenia por ahi), el led se apaga pues el motor consume mucha corriente y aun asi no es la necesaria para hacerlo funcionar, el circuito lo e armado identico al de la pagina con unos pequeños cambios (cambie el comparador LM358 por LM324 y los sensores CNY70 por los QRD1114), hable con mi maestro el cual me dijo que provablemente eran los transistores que los cambiara por los MJE3055T e investigando aqui en el foro encontre que recomentaban usar los TIP41C, medi el voltaje que me entrega el comparador (colocando el multimetro en las patitas del led) y me da un promedio de 3.0v - 3.15v, solde la placa de sensores pues esa no tiene ningun problema, solo que no quiero adelantarme a soldar la placa de control antes de que este funcional en el protoboard, espero y puedan orientarme un poco, muchas gracias por su tiempo.
Saludos y Gracias


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 5, 2011)

que tipo de motores estas utilizando?; consigue unos buenos motorreductores que consumen unos 90mA y te dan un excelente torque para mover tu bot.
Por cierto, no utilizaste las resistencias de 330K en la base del transistor y en el led, como dice el diagrama, verdad?, de ser asi, cambia la de la base por una de 1K y la del led por una de 470 Ohm y lo metes a la fuente de 9V.
tambien puedes usar motores Mabuchi, hay modelos que te dan hasta  30gr de torque con un consumo de solo 90mA, y hasta más con un Mabuchi RK370CC que te da 62 gr/cm con 590mA (lo cual ya es muy salvaje para un seguidor de linea simple).
y ANTES de andar cambiando transistores, ¿por qué no te tomas el tiempo de medir el consumo de tus motores en mA?,a partir de ahi puedes decidir que hacer con el modulo de potencia, de otra forma solo andas adivinando!
por cierto, ese 2n2222 te da para mover 800mA, asi que por ahi no va el asunto, el problema seguro es el bajo torque de tus motores a pesar de su alta velocidad.

y yo dejaría todo el circuito a 9V, supongo usas una sola batería, evitate la regulacion a 5V y gana espacio.

saludos!


----------



## xOzkar (Nov 5, 2011)

Las resistencias que use son:
330Ω en la base de los transistores (repeti el circuito 2 veces uno para cada motor)
330Ω en los leds
1kΩ en el fototransistor
330Ω en el emisor (led infrarojo) del QRD1114

Con respecto a medir a medir el consumo de los motores la verdad no se como hacerlo busque un poco en internet pero no haye bien al parecer es con la ley de ohm pero no se por que no me agradan las mediciones del motor que e tomado creo que no las habre tomado bien, pero estoy pensando en comprar los motoreductores para probar antes de eso preguntare sus caracteristicas y las posteo.

-----------EDITO---------

Respecto a los motorreductores, cuales deberian ser sus caracteristicas aproximadamente? en cuanto a torque, consumo y voltaje.
De antemano gracias


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 5, 2011)

estos te serviran:
http://www.crya.com.mx/Subs/producy.php?clase=112
esta empresa está en méxico.

*****Hacer mediciones con multímetro es BASICO y NECESARIO, urge que dediques tiempo a conocer las características, usos y operación de los equipos de medición, si no lo haces, seras como un ciego en una playa nudista*****

Deseo que todo te salga bien, cualquier duda avisas.


----------



## xOzkar (Nov 16, 2011)

elprofetellez dijo:


> estos te serviran:
> http://www.crya.com.mx/Subs/producy.php?clase=112
> esta empresa está en méxico.
> 
> ...



Disculpen la tardanza, ya quedo solucionado el problema cambiando los motores y el carrito funciono a la perfeccion, quizas no muy rapido pero pues no es velocista asi que no hay problema en cuanto a velocidad yo lo veo bien, muchas gracias por la ayuda luego subo un video, continuare con otro proyecto, intentare hacer un carrito RC D: espero tener exito, pues e estado leeyendo y lo mas facil seria emlear modulos RF ya hechos, solo que no encuentor donde comprarlos aqui en mexico, o buscar en algun carrito RC algun modulo que pueda servirme, gracias por la ayuda, saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 16, 2011)

En mercado libre los encuentras y de los canales que necesites. desde lo más económico hasta lo más caro. si no, prueba en electronica estudio, ellos manejan RC xBee.


----------



## xOzkar (Nov 17, 2011)

elprofetellez dijo:


> En mercado libre los encuentras y de los canales que necesites. desde lo más económico hasta lo más caro. si no, prueba en electronica estudio, ellos manejan RC xBee.



Estaba revisando un poco y aqui en el foro vi un circuito de un rc con un modulo rf, solo que mi idera era hacer un carrito rc con un par de ruedas traseras en las cuales iria la traccion con un solo motor con caja reductora (el cual ya tengo) y en las llantas delanteras con un motor con caja reductora girarlas de un lado a otro, practicamente es el diseño clasico de los carritos rc, el rf que se me hace mas comodamente comprar es:
• Transmisor ultrapequeño de 433.92 Mhz (http://www.electronicaestudio.com/rfestudio.htm#854)
• Receptor ultrapequeño de 433.92 Mhz (http://www.electronicaestudio.com/rfestudio.htm#855)
• Holtek decoder (http://www.electronicaestudio.com/rfestudio.htm#856)
• Holtek encoder (http://www.electronicaestudio.com/rfestudio.htm#857)

Sera posible utilizar ese transmisor y receptor?, alguien tendra algun circuito diseñado para basarme en el? espero y puedan ayudarme gracias de antemano.
Saludos

Adjunto unas fotos de las llantas traseras con su motor.








Fotos del motor con caja reductora (para el par de llantas delanteras).


----------

